# Top ten songs in iTunes!



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

10) "Muscle Museum (Soulwax remix)" - The Muse

9) "Gypsy Woman" - Crystal Waters

8) "More Beats & Pieces" - Coldcut

7) "Crazy In Love" - Beyonce

6) "Breathe" - Telepopmusik

5) "Kids In America" - Kim Wilde

4) "Go With The Flow" - Queens of the Stone Age

3) "Deceptacon" - Le Tigre

2) "Girl You Have No Faith In Medicine" - The White Stripes

1) "Work It" - Miss Elliott

What's yours?

Phil


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

mine are:

1. Smile- wide mouth mason

2. I am- Neil Diamond

3. bloody well right- Supertramp

4. the Scientist- Coldplay

5. Supermans song- Crash test dummies

6. Let me love you Baby- Stevie Ray Vaughan

7. temptation- Tea Party

8. Dreamer- Ozzy Osbourne

9. Drive my Car- Beatles

10. usage of the word [email protected]!*K- George Carlin


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

How do you figure this out?


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

10-Get down make love (remix)- Nine inch nails
9-Monkey Wrench- Foo Fighters
8-The Red- Chevelle
7-Be quiet and drive- Deftones
6-Brings It home- Swollen Members
5-Mr. Coffee- Lagwagon
4-Get Free- The Vines
3-Stinkfist (trip-hop mix)- Tool and Massive Attack
2-Hate To Say I Told You So- The Hives
1-Go Your Own Way- NOFX


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

jonmon, with iTunes 4 you can create a Smart Playlist and in the selected by criteria you can pick most recently played, most often played, et cetera. This is automatically updated. You can also sort all your songs by artist name, year played, play count, et cetera.

James


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks James
Well it appears I listen to A LOT of streaming radio (SHOUTcast)

1. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D & HappyHardcore.com - Hardcore - DJ mixes, hard dance and NuNRG!
2. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - European Trance, Techno, Hi-NRG... we can't define it!
3. Republic of korea top Radio. MUKULCAST.COM * KPOP
4. S.KOREA! Music Party Internet Online Digital! MPIOD.COM - KPOP
5. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Vocal Trance - a fusion of trance, dance, and chilling vocals together!
6. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Vocal Trance - a fusion of trance, dance, and chilling vocals together!
7. Bassdrive - Music Beyond - 24/7 Drum and Bass Jungle Radio Featuring Live Shows
8. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - EuroDance & HiNRG - Finest imported cheese on the net!
9. Japan-A-Radio - Anime Music & Japanese Pop (JPOP / Anime)
10. Ideal Waste of Time - Treble Charger


----------



## RubberGorilla (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll do the top 10 on my iPod, because it gets a lot more use than my iTunes:

1. "The Go in the Go-For-It" by Grandaddy
2. "All In Your Mind" by Beck
3. "I Want to be the Boy" by The White Stripes
4. "Days Go By (Acoustic)" by Dirty Vegas
5. "Nothing Better" by The Postal Service
6. "Gold Sounds" by Pavement
7. "The District Sleeps Tonight" by The Postal Service
8. "Home of the Brave" by Spiritualized
9. "And Then you Kissed Me" by The Cardigans
10. "Les Yper-Sound" by Stereolab

And yes, I own all of my music


----------



## Mink Tea (Jul 17, 2002)

I like this... here we go.

1- Landslide -Smashing Pumpkins
2- Honestly -Zwan
3- Delicious Lo-Fi Lounge (Trip-Hop, Down Tempo) [streaming]
4- When I'm gone -3 Doors Down
5- Where the streets have no name -U2
6- She talks to Angels -Black Crowes
7- Clocks -Coldplay
8- Blue Monday -New Order
9- (Exchange) -Massive Attack
10- Karma Police -Radiohead


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

My collection plays in a perpetual shuffle, but some tracks surface more often than others...it makes for an eclectic Top-10 list:

Aint no sunshine - Eva Cassidy
Cigarettes and chocolate milk - Rufus Wainwright
Goodbye porkpie hat - Charles Mingus
More than this - Peter Gabriel
The golden age - Beck
Improvisation of Autumn Leaves - Lenny Breau
Pads paws and claws - Elvis Costello
Here comes cowboys - Psychedelic furs
Tunic (Song for Karen) - Sonic Youth
Do you want new wave, or do you want the truth? - The Minutemen


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

10) Crazy Train (Live) - Ozzy (Tribute to RR)
9) Domino - KISS
8) Across the Nation - Union Underground
7) So Far Away - Staind
6) Boys of Summer - Ataris
5) Fortunate Son - CCR
4) Revolution is My Name - Pantera
3) Rocking in the Free World - Niel Young
2) Going Under - Evanescence
1) Desire - Ozzy


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Top o bottom 

1~In the End-Linkin Park 
2~Faint-Linkin Park
3~Thoughtles-Korn
4~Nobody like you-Limp Bizkit
5~Alone I Break-Korn
6~One Step Closer-Linkin Park
7~Beat It Upright-Korn
8~The Greatest View-Silverchair
9~Here To Stay-Korn
10~Embrace-Korn

11~Ice Ice Baby-Vanilla Ice









And lots o DJ Krush


----------



## JohnnyG4 (Oct 23, 2001)

My top 10:

10 - Kim's Nightmare (The Fall of Saigon) from Miss Saigon
9 - I, Don Quixote from The Man of Lamancha
8 - Mean Green Mother from Outer Space from Little Shop of Horrors
7 - Land of Make Believe (Star of Indiana version) from Blast
6 - Lily's Eyes from The Secret Garden
5 -The Glory from "The Civil War"
4 -Sanctus from Mass in B Minor (Bach)
3 - Going after Newt (wild percussion) from Aliens
2- Someone Like You from Jekyll & Hyde
1- This is the Moment from Jekyll & Hyde

Weird, aren't they?

John


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I used to have the Little Shop of Horrors soundtack! The Dentist was my favorite song.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

1) Superman By Lazlo Bane (this song is used as the theme to the sitcom 'Scrubs', the rest of the album is good too)

2) Never There by Cake

3) Baby Did Bad bad Thing by Chris Isaak

4) Toxicity by System of a Down (which is a fantastic album)

5) LadyLike by Big Wreck

6) Desert Island by Alma (Go vancouver indy band!)

7) Mona Lisa Overdrive by Juno Reactor, from 'The Matrix Reloaded Soundtrack (The music from the freeway chase, you remember, Trinity on the motorcycle and Morpheus on top of the Semi Truck?)

8) It's Goin' Down by X-ecutioners (feat. Mike Shinoda and Mr. Hahn from Linkin Park)

9) Every Day by Buddy Holly

10) Mad World by Gary Jules (from the Donny Darko soundtrack)

But it changes all the time. In fact most of the time I have three or four songs tied for the top few spots.

--PB


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I hereby claim my Top 10 has got to be just about the oddest one out there. I sing in my church choir (St. John the Evangelist, Ottawa) and have been listening to my old CDs a bit lately. 

the dancier stuff was from a playlist that was used alot during gay pride in Ottawa. Go figure.










1. Sweet Hour of Prayer * Choir of St. John's	
2. Days Go By (Mitsubishi Eclipse '03 * Dirty Vegas
3. I saw the Lord * Choir of St. John's
4. God So Loved the World * Choir of St. John's
5. O Holy Night * Josh Groban
6. Dancefloor * Kylie Minogue
7. Days Go By * Dirty Vegas
8. Can't Get You Out Of My Head * Kylie Minogue
9. In Your Eyes * Kylie Minogue
10. Beautiful * Christina Aguilera


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

This is great!

10-Drugs in my pocket-The Monks
9-Video Killed the radio star-Offspring
8-Drive-R.E.M-live version
7-Lovecats-The Cure
6-Fortunate Son-Cover by Kid Rock
5-Stand By me-Oasis
4-Stayin' Alive-cover by Ozzy
3-You were always on my mind-cover by Counting Crows
2-Home for a rest-Spirit of the West
1-I am the Walrus-cover by Frank Zappa

I think I am going through a covers phase?


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Man I must be getting old....

I only recognize songs from 3 lists

The Old Dun Cow -	Brendan Nolan
Last Saskatchewan Pirate -	Captain Tractor
Lord of the dance -	Captain Tractor
Waxies Dargle - The Pogues
Mari-Mac -	Great Big Sea
Donald... Where's yer Trousers -	Enter the Haggis
Dirty Old Town - Brush Shiels
Frozen Puck to the Head - Captain Tractor
I was Made for Loving You - Kilt

Get The F*ck Out - Skid Row {They are not all Celtic}


----------



## Marilee (Jun 5, 2003)

Mine

1 50 Cent Bump Dat Street Mix
2 Gossip Folks Missy Elliot
3 Just between you and me, April Wine
4 The long and winding road. Beatles
5 I second that emotion Smokey Robinson
6 Sweet City Woman Stampeders
7 Baby Blue Chilliwak
8 I aint mad at cha, Tupac
9 Whenever I fall Crowded House
10 Somewhere over the rainbow Isreal Kamakawiw'ole


His
1 Ah, sunflower Weary of Time The Fugs
2 Chain of Fools RL Burside
3 Stamitz Duo No. 1 in D major Gariella Demetero
4 Rumberos De Ayer Celia Cruz
5 Someone like you Van Morrison
6 Needing Love Teknostep
7 F*** it up Pigface
8 Mack the Knife Louis Armstrong
9 Smell the coffee Spek
10 Coma White Apoptygma Berzerk


They say opposites attract.. here is proof.


----------

